# Breaking a bond



## Runnergirl (Mar 20, 2014)

Ok, this is really just hypothetical but I am curious. Salty is heavily bonded to Scurvy. Its obvious he would like to preen Scurvy, he sings to him, calls for him, and is madly "in love" with him so to speak. Anyway, Scurvy is and always has been bonded to me. So my curiosity has arisen. Has anyone had a similar love triangle? With or without a third bird? 
I'm curious if anyone has had birds that have un-bonded to another bird or if they had a bird that ever was happy with a bird they co-habitate with that doesn't return the affection. Scurvy is completely ok with his cage mate, but that is it, and everything. Salty on the other hand, would fly into oncoming traffic for Scurvy and I don't think it will ever be returned. I have often wondered if there is a better partner out there for Salty...
(and all that being said, I know well not to pair up birds in the hopes they like each other...just curious if anyone has ever diverted a bird's attention to another)


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

I am not sure about what you should do.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes, I have a pair like that. I got Candy first, and she is totally a people bird. After three or four months, I got Tony. Candy disliked him from the start. With time, they got used to each other, but Candy does not let him preen her, nor does she show any affection toward him, except when she is in a mating mood, lol. He, on the other hand, keeps trying to ask her for scritches, only to be yelled and screeched at, poor guy. If I am home, she only has eyes for me. He, on the other hand, looks for her if she is not within an eyesight. It's kind of sad.
I have had them for about three years now, and they are both very attached to me, which is nice. I just wish sometimes they would act like a pair in love and not just disinterested roommates.


----------

